

How to build a game using 2d visibility (w/ interactive demos) - bcjordan
http://www.redblobgames.com/articles/visibility/

======
bcjordan
I'm consistently impressed by the quality of Amit's tutorials. He recently
started including HTML5 demonstrations.

